# If your bunny need's a home I can take MI



## t00l (May 21, 2009)

Hi, if you have a bunny that need's a home, male or female I will take them no problem. Im can currently take 2 females and 2 male's....I live in michigan in Goodrich It's 15-20minutes away from flint.


----------



## Evey (May 21, 2009)

Hello!

Are you looking to adopt 4 rabbits for pets or are you looking for rabbits to breed? If you want to adopt, you might want to try your local shelter or check out Midwest Rabbit Rescuein Michigan 

Kathy


----------



## t00l (May 21, 2009)

Nope, I have my breeding rabbit's. Im just trying to save rabbits if they need a home. the reason why its like that is because i dont want to put a male rabbit with another male if one has been fixed, for me the rabbits act better when they are both fix or both not fixed.. I have had issues in the past with males who are fixed in a pen with a non fixed... same with female's... alot of fights.. See, I have cage's then i have my yard.. the rabbits are free to roam the yard, with 2 big house's.. Im not trying to go out and get a rabbit, but if one needs a home there is more then enough love and room here


----------



## thegooch69 (May 25, 2009)

Your place sounds like a great home for my two rabbits. Wish I lived closer to MI.


----------



## kirst3buns (May 26, 2009)

There were a couple of rabbits posted on craigslist last week in the Flint or Fenton area that really looked like they needed a new home. Have you checked craigslist?


----------



## Haley (May 31, 2009)

I think its great you want to help bunnies who need homes. However, if you put two unaltered rabbits together, they will breed and that only increases the problem of overpopulation. We have so many bunnies in Michigan who need homes right now. 

There is no reason why an unaltered rabbit would fight more with an altered rabbit. If anything, it makes them less aggressive and intent on fighting. It may be the two you had problems with before were not a good couple. I dont know if you know this but rabbits have to be bonded to live in pairs- you cant just throw them in together and expect them to get along.

I think its great you want to help bunnies in need. Just be cautious with those unaltered bunnies or you could quickly end up with a few hundred baby buns 

Best wishes


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, I have 2 bunnies. I live in Grand Rapids. One is a fixed male lionhead mix. He is 3 pounds. The other is a fixed female netherland dwarf, also 3 pounds. They are 2 years old, and are very nice. They never bite. They are bonded so I don't want to split them up. Would you like to see pics?







Thanks,

Callista


----------



## theevenstarlight (Jun 8, 2009)

This is Fluffy



 





 





 



This is Twinky


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG!! your bunnies are gorgeous!! Why can't you keep them? If you don't mind me asking. * April


----------

